# HTC Vive kaufen oder noch warten ?



## RetroJunk (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo VR Freunde,

schon lange interessiere ich mich in die Virtuelle Welt einzutauchen .
Zuvor war die Rechenleistung dafür nicht ausreichend gewesen . Dies hat sich nun geändert und ich spiele mit der Überlegung mir eine HTC Vive zuzulegen.

Anderseits ist es die 1 Gen.  .
Macht es Sinn jetzt lieber noch paar Monate zu warten ?
Ich hörte das es eine kabellose Variante demnächst erscheinen soll. Was ich bevorzugen würde sowie die Leistung gesteigert wird.

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde noch warten. Ich hab mir die Oculus Rift gekauft, als es das Angebot gab und die Auflösung ist meines Erachtens ein Großer Minuspunkt.  Eventuell wird aus der Pimax: The World's First 8K VR Headset by Pimax 8K VR —Kickstarter auch ein gutes Produkt, die Demo auf der IFA  hat mich noch nicht so ganz überzeugt. Mal sehen, was das SteamVR 2 bringt.
Jedes System hat  seine vor und Nachteile, ich hätte gerne die Pimax 8K mit HTC Vive tracking und den Oculus touch Controllern.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. Oktober 2017)

Falls Samsungs VR Brille Steam Open VR unterstützt, wäre dies auch interessant:
Samsungs VR-Brille "Odyssey" sticht die Konkurrenz aus *Update*
Wenn die Primax 8k alles hält, was sie verspricht,  und die Software mitspielt,  wäre die Brille natürlich ultimativ.


----------



## Grendizer (8. Oktober 2017)

RetroJunk schrieb:


> Hallo VR Freunde,
> 
> schon lange interessiere ich mich in die Virtuelle Welt einzutauchen .
> Zuvor war die Rechenleistung dafür nicht ausreichend gewesen . Dies hat sich nun geändert und ich spiele mit der Überlegung mir eine HTC Vive zuzulegen.
> ...



Wireless wird bloß eine andere Version der Vive, die aber nicht direkt was mit der Vive zu tun hat, welche an den PC angeschlossen wird. Was jetzt Ende des Monats eintrifft, ist die "TPCAST", ein Zusatzmodul, welches die VIVE kabellos machen wird. Werde hier berichten, habe sie bestellt und müsste anfangs November in meinen Händen sein. 

Eine zweite Generation wird es nächstes Jahr noch nicht geben (MEINER MEINUNG NACH). Warum? Momentan sieht man, dass sie mehr mit der Weiterentwicklung der Brille und Controller beschäftigt sind. Auch geht die Evolution von Technik und Spielen eher langsam voran. Vergleicht man die Spiele welche anfangs heraus kamen und die von heute, gibt es noch wenig Unterschiede. Ich würde nicht drauf wetten. Falls du aber eine geduldige Person bist. WARTE. 

Ich rate noch immer den Leuten ab, die noch zu viel am überlegen sind. Bis du ein Enthusiast, Geld spielt keine Rolle, und bist keine "Grafikhure" (sorry), dann ist es eine Überlegung wert. Ich bin so was von überzeugt von VR, jedoch spiele ich es auch nicht jeden Tag oder Woche. Es ersetzt das Gaming am PC nicht, ist nur eine weitere Möglichkeit Spiele zu zocken. Wenn ich dann mal VR zocke, dann gerne aber auch nur so 1 Stunde am Stück. Man schwitzt doch sehr unter der Brille und wenn man noch durch die Stube hechtet, um Kugeln auszuweichen, wirds auch nicht besser. Das muss man eben noch in Kauf nehmen. Aber es ist es wert. 

Ich würde mich immer noch für die Vive entscheiden, auch weil man Rift-Spiele über einen leichten Umweg auch in Steam zocken kann. Bist du bereit ab und zu in die Brille zu investieren, wenn neue Module rauskommen? Dann zöger nicht.

Kleines Beispiel. Die Vive kostete mich anfangs 899-. Habe mir dann den Headset Deluxe zugelegt, weitere 120-. Nun habe ich den TPCAST bestellt, und 350- weg. Nächstes Jahr folgen neue Controller, werden wohl über 200- kosten (Ersatzcontroller im Vive-Shop momentan 145-). Natürlich braucht man nicht zu updaten. Aber es macht oft Sinn. 

Hoffe ich hab dir etwas weiter helfen können. Wenn noch Fragen sind, leg los


----------



## RetroJunk (8. Oktober 2017)

Wow, Grendizer. Danke für deinen Post . Wirklich Top!

Du hast es würde ich sagen auf dem Punkt gebracht.
Ich glaube auch fest daran das VR noch einen großes Thema in Zukunft werden wird . Das es Standard wird 4-8 Jahren  eine VR zu besitzen um untereinander zu kommunizieren privat sowie beruflich und natürlich auch die Videospielwelt eine neue Gestalt annehmen wird.  

Wenn man sich damit beschäftigt fängt man selbst an sich zu hypen und will mit eintauchen in die Welt.
Ich selbst hatte bisher nur die möglichkeit gehabt die PS VR Brille zu testen. Welche mich schon auch ziemlich beeindruckt hat. Allerdings war die Grafik doch noch sehr schlecht in meinen Augen gewesen . Speziell blieb mir da Resident Evil 7 hängen. Das Flimmern war schon ziemlich intensiv. Das Spielerlebnis aber genau so und das widerrum im Positiven Sinne.

Wenn ich mir neue VR Titel anschaue wie "Robinson: The Journey"  sieht die Grafik wirklich beeindruckend aus . Also dort einen Vergleich zu ziehen anhand von Resident Evil (PS4) oder Robinson (leider natürlich nur anhand von Youtube Videos) sind das in meinen Augen schon Welten.

DIe nächste Frage die du angeschnitten hast. Will man alle paar Monate sein Vive Set aufrüßten / erweitern um auf den neusten Stand zu bleiben?    > Jein , ich würde schon gerne dann ein Set haben welches gut ist und gewisse Leistung und Komfort erfüllt auf längere Zeit , z.b Kabellos.   Der andere Punkt ist natürlich die kostengeschichte. Alle Paar Monate ca. 200 hier 200 da auszugeben ist dann doch ein bisschen viel. 
Ich bin aber sehr interessiert an deinen Bericht zur Kabellosen Erweiterung von der Vive.  

Das Thema Grafik ist natürlich auch eine tolle Sache . Doch ich denke das einfach das Erlebnis der VR Welt je nachdem wie etwas umgesetzt wird die Grafik an zweiter Stelle steht. 

An sich hab ich jetzt keinen Zeitdruck das ich es unbedingt jetzt haben muss doch der Reiz ist schon da .

Zum Thema benutzung hast du natürlich auch recht. Die VR wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht soo oft zum Einsatz kommen abgesehen vom Anfang.   Als ich die PS VR auf hatte eine Stunde lang war das Hirn doch schon ziemlich belastet   Das schwitzen unter der Brille war ebenfalls vorhanden gewesen . Ein Reinigen sollte denke bei allen Brillen nach Gebrauch stattfinden damit es auch angenehm bleibt  

Die  Primax 8k sieht für mich ultimativ aus wie VR sein sollte. Doch wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird , zeigt sich


----------



## Grendizer (8. Oktober 2017)

Zum Flimmern kann man etwas Abhilfe schaffen mit "Supersampling". Das ist mittlerweile in der "SteamVR"-Software integriert und da kannst du es dann an sich für alle Spiele einstellen (manche Spielen bieten die Option auch selbst an). "Supersampling" hilft die Linien zu glätten und auch manchen Text besser darzustellen, ist aber bereits ein "unnatürlicher" Eingriff, hätte lieber, dass die Grafik von Anfang an klare Texte wiedergibt. Aber es hilft. Ich habe es auf 1.5x gestellt mit meiner 1070. Bisher kaum Leistungseinbruch. Und wie du sagst, bei VR ist Grafik zweitrangig, wenn das Spiel immersiv genug ist, hast du anderes zu tun, als dich über Pixel aufzuregen  Ich kann mal so behaupten, dass die meisten Testkandidaten effektiv die Grafik "bemängeln", wenn sie dann aber im Spiel drin sind...alles vergessen. Das Gehirn ist so leicht abzulenken, es macht einfach schon fast Angst 

Reinigen klappt sehr gut. Du kannst das Polster einfach abnehmen und mit der Hand waschen. Außerdem gibt es, man sehe und staune, Ersatzpolster aus verschiedenen Materialien nachzukaufen. Eine gute Bemerkung hast du gemacht, dass das Hirn belastet ist. VR ist, für mich auf jeden Fall, viel anstrengender als normale Spiele. Das Hirn wird Reizen ausgesetzt, da braucht es schnell mal ne Pause.

Bei diesem Primax, hab ich leider nicht viel Ahnung, glaube aber, dass es sich hierbei nicht um 8K handelt. Alleine die Datenmenge zu rechnen ist mit einer normalen Grafikkarte noch nicht möglich.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (8. Oktober 2017)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Bei diesem Primax, hab ich leider nicht viel Ahnung, glaube aber, dass es sich hierbei nicht um 8K handelt. Alleine die Datenmenge zu rechnen ist mit einer normalen Grafikkarte noch nicht möglich.


Die 8k Pimax soll 2 x 4k Displays verbaut bekommen. Vielleicht muss die Brille ja nicht nativ 2x4k betrieben werden sondern mit einer deutlich geringeren Auflösung. Der große Vorteil wäre dann, dass die Display Matrix, also die einzelnen Pixelübergänge fast nicht mehr oder nicht mehr zu sehen sind.
Das große Fov von ausgezeichneten 200 Grad ist natürlich klasse, jedoch ist die Frage, welche Spiele überhaupt ein derart großes Field of View unterstützen werden. Für drei Primax Kunden wird niemand etwas aufweniges programmieren. Bis die begehrten Features der Primax bei allen Brillen Standard sind, und auch kabellose Technik Einzug hält, vergehen sicherlich noch einige Jahre.
Immerhin sind die Preise für die führenden VR-Brillen etwas gefallen.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Oktober 2017)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich immer noch für die Vive entscheiden, auch weil man  Rift-Spiele über einen leichten Umweg auch in Steam zocken kann.


Geht doch anders Herum aus, steamvr unterstützt doch von Haus aus Oculus und HTC



Grendizer schrieb:


> Bei diesem Primax, hab ich leider nicht viel Ahnung, glaube aber, dass  es sich hierbei nicht um 8K handelt. Alleine die Datenmenge zu rechnen  ist mit einer normalen Grafikkarte noch nicht möglich.


Siehe dazu die Beschreibung bei Kickstarter. Es sind 2x4k Panels, ist also sowas wie "ultrawide 8k"



RetroJunk schrieb:


> DIe nächste Frage die du angeschnitten hast. Will man alle paar Monate  sein Vive Set aufrüßten / erweitern um auf den neusten Stand zu bleiben?     > Jein , ich würde schon gerne dann ein Set haben welches gut ist  und gewisse Leistung und Komfort erfüllt auf längere Zeit , z.b  Kabellos.   Der andere Punkt ist natürlich die kostengeschichte. Alle  Paar Monate ca. 200 hier 200 da auszugeben ist dann doch ein bisschen  viel.


Der Preis war für mich letztendlich der Anstoß zum Kauf der Oculus. Ich würde dir raten einfach mal HTC Vive und Oculus Rift auszuprobieren, beide Systeme haben Vor- und Nachteile, mir hat die Rift ehere zugesagt, weil man hier die Pixel nicht so deutlich sieht und die Touchcontroller mir comfortabler sind.
Ich Spiele aktuell Raw Data, das ist schon ziemlich krass, wenn man von Robotern angesprungen wird. Spiele gibt es dank Viveport mitlerweile auch im Abo, so hat man die möglichkeit alles auszuprobieren(funktioniert auch mit der oculus).


----------



## Hoegaardener (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten die gleichen Gedanken - kaufen oder warten? Ich habe dann im Mai zugeschlagen und mir das HTC Vive Headset besorgt, inzwischen mit Deluxe Audio Strap. Ich habe den Kauf nicht bereut, auch wenn es wohl unumgänglich ist, dass es  "irgendwann bald" eine 2. Generation gibt. M.E. nach wird es noch etwas dauern, einfach da so viel GPU Power benoetigt wird und die ist bei den meisten nicht vorhanden, deshalb kommen wohl erstmal low-res standalone Produkte.  

Wenn du die Kohle hast ist es ein tolles Erlebnis. Mir macht am meisten Serious Sam Last Hope, und vor allem Google Earth VR Freude. Lone Echo war auch toll, Raw Data ist ebenfalls sehr nett.... es ist anstrengend fuer Auge und Hirn, aber wenn man das Ding aufsetzt ist es schon atemberaubend. Abgesehen davon stehen Doom und Fallout 4 vor der Tür.


----------



## RetroJunk (9. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man nach den "Warten" geht . Denke kann man ewig warten. So wie ihr hier auch beschreibt sieht es in den nächsten zwei Jahren doch eher unwahrscheinlich aus das die 2. Gen auf den Markt kommen wird und eher mit weiteren Modulen oder Software das Erlebnis erweiterert wird.
Da ich eine 1080TI habe denke ich dürfte es für diese Generation ausreichend sein um einen relativ flüssiges Spieleerlebnis zu erhalten.  Speziell was "Supersampling" angeht . Wie Grendizer schrieb.

In Sachen Multiplayer bin ich auch sehr interessant . Bin eher der Spieler der gemeinsam durch Wälder oder Universen zieht   .  btw. Lone Echo sieht wirklich beeindruckend aus.

Beide zu testen ( Vive und Rift) sprengt dann doch den Rahmen erstmal , Muss aber dazu erwähnen das ich kein großer Fan von der Rift bin da ich Facebook bzw. Zuckerwatte nicht so gern unterstützen möchte . Vom Design spricht mich die Vive auch mehr an. 
Die Touchcontroller scheinen aber wirklich interessant zu sein bei der Rift.

Was wäre denn ein gutes Set für eine Vive .  Ich habe zwar hochwertige Kopfhörer allerdings denke ich würden die Kopfhörer von Vive auch perfekt dazu passen. 
Also umgerechnet würde die Vive dann ca. 800€ kosten ?

An sich schon eine teure Anschaffung wenn man bedenkt das man das Teil vielleicht je nachdem 1 -2  die Woche für eine Stunde auf hat


----------



## Grendizer (9. Oktober 2017)

RetroJunk schrieb:


> Beide zu testen ( Vive und Rift) sprengt dann doch den Rahmen erstmal , Muss aber dazu erwähnen das ich kein großer Fan von der Rift bin da ich Facebook bzw. Zuckerwatte nicht so gern unterstützen möchte . Vom Design spricht mich die Vive auch mehr an.
> Die Touchcontroller scheinen aber wirklich interessant zu sein bei der Rift.
> 
> Was wäre denn ein gutes Set für eine Vive .  Ich habe zwar hochwertige Kopfhörer allerdings denke ich würden die Kopfhörer von Vive auch perfekt dazu passen.
> ...



Die Touch Controller der Rift sind auch nicht schlecht. Wie ich bereits schrieb, werden nächstes Jahr ähnliche für die Vive folgen (Vive Knuckles heißen die). Falls dies ein Argument für die Rift gewesen sein sollte, relativiert sich dies ja.

Anfangs würde ich dir raten nur die Vive zu kaufen. Das Audio Deluxe Headset macht Sinn, es ist bequemer, die Brille sitzt besser, wenn du Leute zu dir einlädst ist der Wechsel auch einfach angenehmer als mit dem Originalheadset. Andernfalls habe ich aber auch schon gelesen, dass das Originalkopfband gut sitzt, wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt es ordentlich einzustellen. Ich für meinen Teil bereue den Kauf des Audio Deluxe nicht.

Die Kopfhörer des Audio Deluxe sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung (bin nicht der Audiophile, kann aber nichts dran bemängeln und in Tests haben sie auch oft sehr gut abgeschnitten). Kopfhörer kannst du entweder per Audio-jack oder USB anschließen. Müsste also kein Problem sein, deine zu benutzen.  Beim Originalkopfband hast du normale "InEar"-Kopfhörer. Sind ok, aber die der Audio Deluxe verrichten einen guten Dienst. Man hört gut was im Spiel geschieht und trotzdem kann man noch mit dir reden. 

Möchte noch bemerken, dass du vielleicht verschieden Versionen der Vive finden wirst. Und zwar gibt es eine neue Revision für die Sensoren, welche du in 2 Ecken aufstellen musst. Ich glaube es gibt bereits zwei Revisionen und eine weitere soll folgen. Letztgenannte ist dann nicht mehr kompatibel mit dem alten Headset. falls du also vielleicht die neueren "Base Stations" haben willst, mach dich da noch schlau. Leider kann ich dir da nicht helfen, da ich das alte Headset habe, interessiert dies mich nicht  Die neuen sollen angeblich leichter und leiser sein. Bei meinen hört man ein leichtes Surren, was aber null stört wenn man am zocken ist.


----------



## RetroJunk (10. Oktober 2017)

Wow die neuen Vive Knuckles sehen echt sehr interessant aus. Gibt es schon genauere Infos wann diese Released werden ?  Sonst würde ich warten bis es das als Set gibt obwohl dies wahrscheinlich noch länger dauern würde 

Desweiteren schreibt Valve ja vor einen Raumfläche von 4x4m zur Verfügung zustellen. Dies ist eine menge Platz was in normalen deutschen Haushälten auch schwieriger zu gestalten ist. 
Ich habe eine Fläche von 2,50x4m zur Verfügung. Würde das dennoch reichen ? Oder ist der Traum damit geplatzt ?   Mein Sofa wäre quasi dann die Sperre.

Ich hab wegen den Audio Deluxe Headset mal geschaut. Der Preis hängt bei Amazon bei 125€  .  Soundmäßig sollen sie wohl durchschnittlich sein.  Doch für mehr komfort und Brillenfreundlichkeit kann man das denke ich in kauf nehmen.

Wie meinst du das mit dem alten Headset?  Das dass Audio Deluxe nicht kompatibel sein könnte wenn ich mir eine Vive kaufen würde , mit der Version 1.10 ?   Ist leider schwierig das zu bestimmen.

Gibt es eine gute Seite zum Kauf für die Vive oder am besten über Amazon ?  Falls doch was sein sollte hat man bzgl. mit der Rücknahme da ja wenig probleme.

Wielang sind ca. die mitgelieferten Tracking kabel für die Sensoren ? Jeder braucht ja eine Stromversorgung und müssen auch an die Decke befestigt werden. Die wäre bei mir 2,5m Hoch.

Sorry für die vielen Fragen  

An sich bin ich schon ziemlich heiß drauf. Es ist so ein hin und her Gefühl.  
Ein kleiner Umzug


----------



## CastorTolagi (10. Oktober 2017)

Hey RetroJunk

Die Vive würde ich immer empfehlen direkt bei denen auf der Shop-Seite zu kaufen:
VIVE™ Deutschland | Vive Hardware kaufen
Denn dort bekommst du die zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung aktuellste Version der Vive.

Die haben über die Zeit so viele Kleinigkeiten an der geändert, dass die aktuelle Version nur noch sehr wenig mit der @Launch gemein hat.
Und wenn du jetzt irgendwo anders bestellst, kann es eben sein, dass das Produkt noch aus einer alten Charge ist.

Zum Rest:
- Wann die Knuckles kommen ist noch nicht bekannt.
- 2,5x4m reicht. Lass beim Vermessen aber ein bisschen Platz zu Hindernissen, sonst rennst du da rein - das Gitternetz ist nicht immer so schnell wie  du.
- Wenn die neuen Lighthouse-Boxen kommen wird es auch ein neues Headset geben, denn die arbeiten dann nicht mehr mit den alten.
Du kannst aber neue Headsets immer mit den "alten" Lighthouse-Boxen verwenden.
- Die Lighthouse-Boxen brauchen nur Strom. Es gibt zwar ein Link-Kabel aber das brauchst du nur, wenn die beim Setup rumzicken.
Länge müsste ich nachmessen würde aber sagen mehr als 5m


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Oktober 2017)

RetroJunk schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir neue VR Titel anschaue wie "Robinson: The Journey"  sieht die Grafik wirklich beeindruckend aus . Also dort einen Vergleich zu ziehen anhand von Resident Evil (PS4) oder Robinson (leider natürlich nur anhand von Youtube Videos) sind das in meinen Augen schon Welten.



Vorsicht: Viele Robinson-Promo-Videos sind extra rausgerendert. Das Spiel hat zwar deutlich detailiertere Texturen als viele andere VR-Titel, aber mangels Auflösung kann man diese Spiel nicht bewundern respektive man muss auf wenige Zentimeter herantreten. Eine wesentlich höhere Anzeigeleistung würde auch für saftige Hardware-Anforderungen sorgen, Project Cars in VR ist weiterhin eine große Herausforderung für GPUs.


Zu den anderen Fragen: Die VR-Spielfläche lässt sich bei Vive und Rift beliebig einstellen. Weniger als 2,5 × 2,5 m wären wirklich wenig, ich würde auf Schulterhöhe mindestens 3 × 3 m anstreben (ist auch eine Frage der Körpergröße). Einfacher Test ohne Headset: Wie weit kann ich mich mit ausgestreckten Armen hin und her bewegen? Zumindest sollten keine Vitrinen in der Nähe sein, einige VR-Spiele erfordern physisches Zuschlagen und wenn man das mit einem Ausfallschritt kombiniert... .

Die HTC Lighthouses haben relativ lange Netzteilkabel, ich schätze mindestens 5 m. Bei Oculus' Constellation sollte man aber eine USB-3.0-Verlängerung für Roomscale einplanen. Welches Headset das bessere ist, ist Geschmacksfrage – hier hilft nur ausprobieren. Die meisten Nutzer (mich eingeschlossen) sehen leichte Vorteile bei der Rift gegenüber der Vive (und deutliche bei Touch über Wand), aber dafür ist das Geschäftgebahren von Valve trotz allem wesentlich sympathischer als das von Facebook.

Die Roadmap für potentiell bessere Technik ist dünn. Samsungs Odyssey hat eine leicht höhere Auflösung und vor allem ein Halterungskonzept nach Vorbild der wesentlich besseren PSVR. Aber dafür fehlt es bislang an Software-Integration außerhalb des Windows-10-Stores und die Controller sehen nicht nach einem Fortschritt auf, während der Preis locker Rift-Niveau erreicht. Primax verspricht alles, absolut alles einschließlich einer vollkommen neuen Display-Technologie besser zu machen. Und das binnen drei Monaten vom Ende der Kickstarter-Kampagne bis zur Auslieferung. Ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen, vorerst aber Zweifel an der Realisierbarkeit der Versprechen. Alle anderen Headsets, die in den nächsten Monaten erwartet werden, nutzen einfachere aber potentiell schlierenbehaftete LC-Displays und ein engere Sichtfeld als Vive und Rift, für die ihrerseits keine Nachfolger angekündigt sind.


----------



## Grendizer (10. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier siehst du meine Lightstation. Habe sie mit so einer Stange montiert um Türzargen zu stemmen. Vorteil ist, man kann sie schnell abnehmen und verstauen, respektiv habe ich auch ein gutes Laptop, so kann ich meine VR überall "schnell" mitnehmen. Raumhöhe ist 2.6m Das Kabel des Netzteils dann +- 3 Meter. Die Lightstations brauchen nur Strom. Die projizieren einer Art Lichtnetz in den Raum und die Vive-Brille sendet die Daten (empfängt das Licht) an den PC.

Pass auf, du hast da was missverstanden. Das Audio Deluxe Headset ist bloß das Gerüst ohne Vive Display. Was ich meinte mit nicht kompatibel ist, die neuen Lightsations mit der alten Vive-Brille.  Auch möchte ich unterstreichen, dass du als Brillenträger auch ohne Audio Deluxe Headset die Tiefe der Linsen einstellen kannst (geht einfach über zwei seitlich angebrachte Drehschalter an der Brille selbst). Nachteil ist dein "Field of view" verkleinert sich.

EDIT    : Gerade ein neuer Artikel über die neue Version der Lightstations 2.0 Kommen 2018, ohne weitere Angaben. Quelle: Updated SteamVR Base Stations Available To OEMs In 2018
EDIT 2: Anderer Artikel erwähnt dass Anfang 2018 das ganze erst mal an "Developer" versendet wird. Auch interessant, HTC verkauft jetzt seine Linsen, dass andere Hersteller auf deren Basis VR-Brillen produzieren können, welche dann vielleicht billiger verkauft werden. Wie es so oft bei Technik ist, man kann ewig warten, es kommt immer was besseres. Bringt einem jedoch nicht immer was. Ich Würde nicht mehr warten. Für mich deutet vieles darauf hin, dass es so schnell keine wesentliche Verbesserung betreffend Auflösung geben wird.  Valve announces the first big SteamVR 2.0 feature: waaay more space | Ars Technica


----------



## RetroJunk (11. Oktober 2017)

Erstmal vorab ein großes Danke an euch alle das ihr so aktiv dabei seit! Danke! 
Die VR World muss ja wachsen 

Was das Thema Platz angeht . Ich habe was den Platz angeht ca. 2,5x 3m Platz . Wenn wir eine Schulter höhe mit ausgestreckten Armen nehmen komm ich aber auf gute 3m  .Das Sofa wäre halt der Übeltäter. Vitrinen sind zum Glück außer Reichweite sowie andere Sachen die teurer werden könnten bei Kontakt .

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben sind also die Lightstations nur mit Strom zu versorgen. Auf anderen Seiten sah ich Skizzen einer Verbindung zu den Lightstations unter sich. Das Linkkabel  nehm ich mal an falls es wie ihr beschreibt , das System zicken machen sollte.   Gehen wir aber davon mal nicht aus. Es wäre sonst doch sehr lästig das Kabel an der Wand zu befestigen und sieht auch nicht sonderlich schön aus.
Den Tipp mit dem Gitternetz habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen. Demnach sind es dann also 2,70m bis zum anstoß zum Sofa. Ich kann gerne mal ein Bild machen damit ihr euch selbst ein Bild machen könnt.

Wenn ich mir eine HTC Vive jetzt zulegen würde werde ich es direkt von Valve beziehen. Plus das Audio Deluxe Headset. Dann sollte es dabei denke ich keine Probleme geben da beides Aktuell auf den neusten Stand sein sollte.  Fallout 4 VR gibt es oben drauf zurzeit.

@Torsten : Danke für den Hinweis. Hätte man eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können das bei Presentationen meist ein Renderfilm zum Einsatz kommt. Dies waren aber Gameplays gewesen von diversen Personen. Es scheint aber wirklich ein guter VR Titel zu sein der in der Grafik einiges rausholen kann. Voraussgetzt die Hardware steht zur Verfügung.

Mit 5m Kabellänge sollte es denke ich kein Problem sein die Steckdose zu finden .

@ Grendizer:  Deine Lösung mit den Stangen ist echt nicht schlecht. Es ist schnell abgebaut und aufgebaut.   Ist dann aber jedes mal ein neues Einrichten des System nötig ?   Denke mal die Stangen gibts im jeden Baumarkt zu kaufen.

Das sind interessante Neuigkeiten. Also wie es aussieht wird sich in den nächsten halben Jahr / Jahr nichts großes an Veränderungen tun abgesehen von Erweiterungen.

EDIT:

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt:

Die rot makierten Stellen sollen die Punkte sein wo die Lightstations angebracht werden sollen. 
Also an der Decke oder per Stange .  An der Decke sieht es aber dann optisch besser aus . Kann so die Kabel besser verstecken .
Den Glastisch kann man noch problemlos weiter nach hinten schieben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Oktober 2017)

Das Tracking-System der Vive muss nach jeder Positionsänderung neu kalibriert werden, ja. Die Lighthouses sind eben nur passive Emitter und ihr Standort muss zunächst von einer ruhig herumliegenden Vive ausgemessen werden. (Oculus' Constellation trackt auch ohne Kalibrierung und sogar bei Positionsänderungen im laufenden Betrieb korrekt, die virtuelle Begrenzung muss aber auch passend eingerichtet werden.)
Das Linkkabel wird nur bei fehlendem Sichtkontakt zwischen den Lighthouses und selbst dann nicht immer benötigt. Normalerweise erfolgt die Synchronisation über den gleichen IR-Signalblitz, an dem auch Headset und Controller den Start eines Tracking-Durchganges erkennen und der soll ja explizit den ganzen Raum ausleuchten.


----------



## RetroJunk (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe leider noch ein paar Fragen die mir einfallen . 
Ich habe gelesen das der Abstand zwischen den beiden Lighthouse Tracker nicht weiter als 5m sein sollte.  In meinen Fall wären es ca. 5,5 - 6m Abstand.  Könnte das zu Problemen führen ?

Für die befestigung hab ich folgendes rausgesucht : DUSCHVORHANGSTANGE 190 - 300 cm SCHWARZ TELESKOPSTANGE ** EXTRA LANG ** SPRING SHOWER ROD BLACK!: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt 
sowie für die Halterung: 
MENGS(R) 1/4 " Schraube Blitzschiene mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei HTC Vive selbst auf der Homepage wollte ich noch zwei Gesichtspolster bestellen .  Hat da jemand erfahrung mit ? oder gibt es da auch andere alternativen die gut sind ?


Folgender Artikel dürfte auch sehr interessant sein : Oculus steigt in VR-Preiskampf ein: Oculus Rift dauerhaft fur 450 Euro |
    heise online 

Vielleicht wird Vive auch drauf reagieren.


----------



## Grendizer (12. Oktober 2017)

RetroJunk schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch ein paar Fragen die mir einfallen .
> Ich habe gelesen das der Abstand zwischen den beiden Lighthouse Tracker nicht weiter als 5m sein sollte.  In meinen Fall wären es ca. 5,5 - 6m Abstand.  Könnte das zu Problemen führen ?
> 
> Für die befestigung hab ich folgendes rausgesucht : DUSCHVORHANGSTANGE 190 - 300 cm SCHWARZ TELESKOPSTANGE ** EXTRA LANG ** SPRING SHOWER ROD BLACK!: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt
> ...



Bei der Vive liegen 2 Polster bei, was bei mir +- reicht, auch wenn mal Besuch da ist. Die meiste Zeit zocke ich alleine und 2 Polster genügen bei mir. Danach werden sie unter Wasser paar Mal ausgedrückt und gut ist. Natürlich kannst du die Alternativen probieren, nicht jeder ist mit dem Standartpolster zufrieden. 2 Polster sind auch suboptimal.

Ich habe die Lightstations etwas mehr als 5m Diagonale. Die Software meldet mir dies, die Verbindung ist jedoch tipptopp. Würde mich trotzdem mal schlau machen, was andere Leute so an Entfernung fertigbringen, ohne Verbindungsabriss. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ist meine Lösung mit den Türzargenstangen vielleicht doch eine Option. Da kannst du die Entfernung ja ändern. Bei fest montierten Duschvorhangstangen eher nicht.   

HTC haben bereits reagiert auf den Preisnachlass der Oculus. Nehme nicht an, dass sich das ändert, kanns ja mal bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft abwarten und hoffen, dass es eine Sonderaktion gibt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. Oktober 2017)

Die Rift kostet dauerhaft 450 Euro. Das bedeutet aller Voraussicht nach, dass die Brille im Angebot 399 Euro oder gar 350 Euro kostet. Schon sehr attraktiv, falls man sich unsicher ist, monetär beschränkt oder einen Übergang zur 2. Generation plant. 
HTC Vive wird darauf reagieren, wenn fast niemand mehr eine Vive kauft. Das war im Sommer der Fall (Vive 899 Euro vs. Rift 450 Euro / 550 Euro). 
Mal schauen, wem jetzt noch die Vive 250 Euro mehr wert ist. Dabei bleibt es ja nicht, wenn man Kopfband und bessere Controller möchte. Da fahr schnell ein vierstelliger Betrag an .
Wird schwierig für HTC, Samsung & Co kommen ja auch. Die Primax verspricht eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu werden. Nachfolger Rift und Vive sind unklar. HTC will VR-Sparte verkaufen. Rift gehört dem bösen bösen Facebook.
(Komisch, fast jeder benutzt Facebook, aber gefühlt schimpfen 150 % über Facebook. Paradox. 
Ich habe keinen Facebook Social Media Account, aber ne Facebook Brille )

Viel Spaß bei der Decision


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Oktober 2017)

RetroJunk schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch ein paar Fragen die mir einfallen .
> Ich habe gelesen das der Abstand zwischen den beiden Lighthouse Tracker nicht weiter als 5m sein sollte.  In meinen Fall wären es ca. 5,5 - 6m Abstand.  Könnte das zu Problemen führen ?



Unser Redaktionssetup könnte knapp 5,5 m erreicht haben, größere Entfernungen zwischen den Lighthouse habe ich nicht getestet. Aber dafür die maximale Entfernung, in der ein Controller noch registriert wird: Nach 9 Metern war die Wand des Studios im Weg und soweit ich auf diese Entfernung noch auf dem Monitor erkennen konnte (Headset-Kabel reicht nur halb so weit) gab es keinerlei Aussetzer, obwohl natürlich nur ein Lighthouse in diese Richtung guckte.


----------



## CastorTolagi (12. Oktober 2017)

SteamVR Play Area Size Stats :: SteamVR Developer Hardware General Discussions

Und aktueller:
SteamVR Play Area Size Stats :: SteamVR Developer Hardware General Discussions

4x4m würde eine Hypotenuse von 5,65m zur folge haben - Pythagoras lässt grüßen


----------



## RetroJunk (12. Oktober 2017)

9 Meter sind wirklich ordentlich. Glaube da sollte es keine Probleme geben 

Was ich lesen konnte sollten es nicht mehr als 5m Abstand sein. Wenn dem so sein sollte gebe es wohl keinen anderen weg als Stative zuverwenden.  Nur Stative mit zwei Metern könnte ich mir als ziemlich teuer vorstellen , die am besten auch relativ kleine Beine haben um mehr Platz zu bekommen.  
Hat da jemand einen Vorschlag ?
Wolfcraft 4042000 1 Deckenstutze max. Hohe 290 cm, belastbar bis 30 kg: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
könnte es vielleicht auch tun mit einer Klemme zur Befestigung der Lighthousetracker.


Momentan scheint der VR Markt wirklich richtig in schwung zu kommen. Oculus Rift macht druck und sollte den Markt in bewegung bringen sowie andere Hersteller folgen.
Bei so einen Angebot von 450€  mit Touch Controllern sowie zustäzlichen Inhalten zieht das so manchen Konsumer mehr an als wie eine Vive, da könnte ich sogar glatt nochmal ins grübeln kommen.
Zusätzliche exklusive Titel sollen auch für die Rift raus kommen.
Was schon wieder in meinen Augen ein absoluter Falscher Schritt ist.  Facebook versucht jetzt schon ein Monopol sich aufzubauen und sich abzugrenzen. Es wäre schade drum da VR wirklich ja noch am Anfang ist.
Zum Glück handelt es sich aber bei Vive auch nicht grade um einen kleinen Laden um die Ecke sondern hier steht auch ein großer Gegner gegenüber.

Es könnte durchaus möglich sein auch wenn Vive sagte das erstmal nichts passiert doch nochmal gewisse Bundles zu Weihnachten raus haut oder auch Oculus Rift.

Wie ich rauslesen konnte nehmen sich beide nichts. Die Bewegungssensoren sprechen für Rift und Tracking für Vive.

Vom Angebot her scheint Rift nun echt eine gute Lösung zu sein . Hinter dem steckt aber wieder diese Zuckerwatte 

Vielleicht sollte man wirklich jetzt nochmal 1-2 Monate abwarten, auch wenn es in den Fingern juckt und ich hier schon alles plane in der Bude 


Nachtrag:

Ab 17 Oktober sind die ersten Windows mixed Reality Headsets zum Vorbestellen wobei die Samsung HMD  Odyssy auch sehr interessant werden könnte.


----------



## Aveonik (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich find den Exklusivweg von Rift leider auch falsch, aber das war ab zu sehen das sowas kommt und wird auch bei allen zukünftigen Sachen immer der Fall sein.
Der PC als Spielestation ist schon lange nichtmehr "einheitlich" ( GraKa Features, Monitorsync schmarn nun etc.etc. )

Bin gespannt auf die Mixed-Teile und hoffe das MS dort das Software Angebot nicht wieder verbockt oder blockiert mit MS-Store only oder sowas. 
Technisch find ichs jedenfalls sehr schön, das Tracker setup nervt nämlich schon ein wenig mit meiner Rift. ^^ ( vorallem weil mir der Dritte schmerzlich fehlt )


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Oktober 2017)

RetroJunk schrieb:


> ... Wolfcraft 4042000 1 Deckenstutze max. Hohe 290 cm, belastbar bis 30 kg: Amazon.de: Baumarkt ...



funktionieren wunderbar, die nutze ich zusammen mit dieser klammer Racksoy Universal Schnellwechsel Rohrschelle Halterung: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

grad gesehen, die Stations werden nun im Beispielbild gezeigt, das war als ich sie bestellt hatte noch nicht 



RetroJunk schrieb:


> ..Ab 17 Oktober sind die ersten Windows mixed Reality Headsets zum Vorbestellen wobei die Samsung HMD Odyssy auch sehr interessant werden könnte....



das samsung werd ich mir denk ich  mal anschauen, von den specs her sehr interessant und besser als das acer ... wie gut die Mixed Reality Teile dann im Einsatz sind wird sich zeigen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Oktober 2017)

Aveonik schrieb:


> Ich find den Exklusivweg von Rift leider auch falsch, aber das war ab zu sehen das sowas kommt und wird auch bei allen zukünftigen Sachen immer der Fall sein.
> Der PC als Spielestation ist schon lange nichtmehr "einheitlich" ( GraKa Features, Monitorsync schmarn nun etc.etc. )
> 
> Bin gespannt auf die Mixed-Teile und hoffe das MS dort das Software Angebot nicht wieder verbockt oder blockiert mit MS-Store only oder sowas.
> Technisch find ichs jedenfalls sehr schön, das Tracker setup nervt nämlich schon ein wenig mit meiner Rift. ^^ ( vorallem weil mir der Dritte schmerzlich fehlt )



Unabhängig von den Spielen ist Microsofts Virtual Reality Konzept bis auf weiteres an Windows 10 und den Store gebunden. Das ist seit längerem ein zentrales Muster quasi aller Neuvorstellungen von Microsoft, man will den finanziellen Erfolg und die Nutzer-Zwangsbindung von iTunes, Steam und Google Store kopieren.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Unabhängig von den Spielen ist Microsofts Virtual Reality Konzept bis auf weiteres an Windows 10 und den Store gebunden. Das ist seit längerem ein zentrales Muster quasi aller Neuvorstellungen von Microsoft, man will den finanziellen Erfolg und die Nutzer-Zwangsbindung von iTunes, Steam und Google Store kopieren.



trotzdem gibt es schon einen nativen wrapper  von microsoft für microsoft mixed realty zu steamvr im katalog(comming soon) siehe: Windows Mixed Reality SteamVR preview on Steam
muss man nur schauen ob es in die andere Richtung auch was werden wird oder ob es Exklusivtitel geben wird


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Oktober 2017)

Die Option "kabellos" steht ab Ende des Jahres auch der Rift zur Verfügung: 
TPCast: Drahtlosmodul kommt Ende 2017 fur Oculus Rift


----------



## RetroJunk (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke  mal das die Drahtlose Variante fuer die Rift noch ein wenig berarbeitet sein wird.

Die Samsung koennte durchaus sehr interessant werden da sie sozusagen ein zwischenstop zur Gen. 2 sein wird.  Wie die Umsetzung sein wird , speziel in Videospielen wird sich zeigen. 

noch ein Aritkel zum aktuellen Stand was bei HTC Vive sein koennte :
HTC Vive 2: Patent fur VR-Brille HTC Vive Eclipse aufgetaucht | VR-World

Btw: zurzeit ist das Spiel "Raw Data" im Steam Store erhÃ¤ltlich zum Preis von: 27,74€


----------



## Grendizer (14. Oktober 2017)

RetroJunk schrieb:


> Ich denke  mal das die Drahtlose Variante fuer die Rift noch ein wenig berarbeitet sein wird.
> 
> Die Samsung koennte durchaus sehr interessant werden da sie sozusagen ein zwischenstop zur Gen. 2 sein wird.  Wie die Umsetzung sein wird , speziel in Videospielen wird sich zeigen.
> 
> ...



Hab mir Raw Data diese Woche geschnappt. Kenne es aber schon seit Release. Ich empfehle jedem auch SuperhotVR, da das Konzept eigentlich perfekt für VR ist und super beeindruckend ist.


----------



## RetroJunk (19. Oktober 2017)

Update: 
Samsung bestatigt: Windows-Mixed-Reality-Headset Odyssey kommt vorerst nicht nach Europa |
    heise online

Das sind leider keine schöne Nachrichten.

Entweder hat Samsung Angst vor einer Schlappe und wartet lieber noch mit den Europäischen Markt .

Somit verschiebt sich die Wartephase wieder  in einen engeren Kreis.

Denke wenn das Weihnachtsgeschäft losgeht werden die Läger eher mit den alten Modellen leergeräumt.

Vom Marktangebot ist die Rift denke die beste Wahl.  Leider aber steckt die Zuckerwatte dahinter.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. Oktober 2017)

Was ist an Zuckerberg schlechter als an der Datenkrake Google, die HTC VR kaufen will? 
Falls du dein Android Handy anschaltest, mit Maps die Gegend checkst und YouTube Video schaust, hast du schon dreimal Google benutzt und dich offenbart.
Oder sammelt der Milliardär Gabe Newell von Vale keine Daten? Der hat schon 15.000.000 Leute auf Steam gezogen. Darf das Oculus nicht probieren?
Ist Microsoft plötzlich mit Mixed Reality das Fairplay und vorzeige Unternehmen des Jahres, die Windows Nutzer Happy People?

Rift funktioniert doch mit fast allen Steam Games, im Oculus Home muss nix gekauft werden. Aber wenn doch, ist es komfortabler als mir fremder Brille und Dritten Namens revive.
Facebook möchte weder mit Hardware noch mit Games Geld verdienen sondern später mit dem Meta Verse und / oder Faceworld. Wenn die es nicht machen, machts halt Google, Microsoft, Valve oder sonst wer.
Ohne Oculus würde es einige Top Games gar nicht geben. Und die Games hat Oculus nur aus Werbezwecken erschaffen und nicht aus Gutmütigkeit heraus. Würde auch gar kein Sinn machen, ein zig Millionen Dollar Game zu programmieren,  wenn von vorneherein klar ist, dass noch nicht mal die Kosten durch den kleinen Markt gedeckt werden. Und Spiele für den Mitbewerbern programmieren, ist auch bisschen unlogisch. Da würde ich es auch lieber wie Robo Recall an meine Kunden verschenken und als Werbe-Aufwendungen abschreiben . Der Gabe kann ja mal paar hochwertige VR Games für Steam programmieren, hat doch auch genug Kohle. Aber nein, kassiert nur schön ab und lacht sich nen Ast.


----------



## chenjung (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss sagen, ich habe den Kauf der Vive nicht bereut.

Auch das Thema Spiele und Anwendungen nimmt zu. Ich bin überrascht, wie gut das schon geht. Obwohl ich nur eine 970 GTX habe, laufen die Spiele mit 90FPS. Hin und wieder ist mir aufgefallen das die Basen scheinbar da Signal verlieren, hin und wieder "hängt" es z.b. beim schlagen (im Spiel). Ist aber sehr selten.


----------

